# HR2x and R22 0x0312 - Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the discussion thread for all MPEG-4 DVRs, software version 0x0312.

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=159160

Issues Only thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=159161

_Please feel free to discuss all aspects of this release in this thread. However, while a certain amount of ranting is expected, forum rules are still in effect and we ask that you refrain from personal attacks and statements you cannot defend. _


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Note, I have been told that HR20-100's will not be receiving this release at this point.


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

"ATSC channel handling improvements" could mean nearly anything. Is there any more detail on this? 

Would it address the problems I've been having with OTA channels being mapped to incorrect frequencies?

Thanks


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It might... check when you get home and let us know. I do know that there were certain markets with issues that were addressed.


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> It might... check when you get home and let us know. I do know that there were certain markets with issues that were addressed.


Thanks, Stuart. I really appreciate your work to keep us up to date, but the release notes are sometimes maddeningly vague .


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

cover said:


> "ATSC channel handling improvements" could mean nearly anything. Is there any more detail on this?
> 
> Would it address the problems I've been having with OTA channels being mapped to incorrect frequencies?
> 
> Thanks


You may need to go through OTA setup again as many stations have changed frequencies during the DTV transition process.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Note, I have been told that HR20-100's will not be receiving this release at this point.


Fine by me, as my HR20-100 has been great since the last update.

Don't fix what isn't broken (at least not until DLB goes national )


----------



## dvdmth (Jul 24, 2008)

cover said:


> "ATSC channel handling improvements" could mean nearly anything. Is there any more detail on this?
> 
> Would it address the problems I've been having with OTA channels being mapped to incorrect frequencies?
> 
> Thanks


Pure speculation here, but my guess is that the ATSC handling improvement relates in some way to this problem (from the previous national release):

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2067376#post2067376


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd say that's a good guess, but it's still a guess. Perhaps if someone who has had this problem can let us know if it was fixed for them...


----------



## ddobson (Nov 25, 2003)

I've been having problems with my LIL channels audio breaking up a lot. Started beginning of May. Last 3 episodes of Idol, each was worse than the last. Only Chicago stations do it for me. All National channels are fine. Its possible I've got a tree partially blocking one sat but this problem started rather abruptly and the trees that might be impeding are not tress that shed their leaves, they are evergreen trees....

Hopefully it will help. My signals are good on all sats. Pic never breaks up but audio goes away for a second then squeals and pops really loud (surround) when it comes back in. It cuts for 2 to 10 seconds at a time but some of that may be 5.1 recovering as well.

Come to think of it, this only occurs on the HD channels. I don't think it affects the SD over the air channels.

Again only on Chicago stations over the sat. I have an antenna on the tuner but only use it to record programs that are on sub-channels not delivered by DirecTV. They all appear fine.


----------



## digitalfreak (Nov 30, 2006)

Meh...


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

dvdmth said:


> Pure speculation here, but my guess is that the ATSC handling improvement relates in some way to this problem (from the previous national release):
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2067376#post2067376


I tend to think it may have something to do with something else happening SOON with ATSC


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

hancox said:


> I tend to think it may have something to do with something else happening SOON with ATSC


Check back in about 9 days....


----------



## denvertrakker (Feb 6, 2009)

Ah, "stability".

The most desired of "features".


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

dvdmth said:


> Pure speculation here, but my guess is that the ATSC handling improvement relates in some way to this problem (from the previous national release):
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2067376#post2067376


Could be. Lost our MNT affiliate on 4/30 when they moved to their post-transition channel. Our HR boxes are still "looking" for the station on the old frequency. We also have a new full-power DT station (TBN) coming online on the 12th...


----------



## vtfan99 (Apr 12, 2006)

hancox said:


> I tend to think it may have something to do with something else happening SOON with ATSC


I'm not real frequent to these boards, so if I am the only one missing the obvious I apologize....but what does this mean?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

He refers to the June 12th transition to digital broadcasting. You may have seen a commercial or two about it


----------



## vtfan99 (Apr 12, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> He refers to the June 12th transition to digital broadcasting. You may have seen a commercial or two about it


Ah right...I've lost track of all dates lately. Thanks...I apparently did miss the obvious.


----------



## ddobson (Nov 25, 2003)

Stuart Sweet said:


> He refers to the June 12th transition to digital broadcasting. You may have seen a commercial or two about it


Oh Please don't stay the execution again. I'm so sick of the scrolls over the programs... Why couldn't they have just had them write something into the scripts. They just get up out of a chair and say.. "speaking of change, do you have a digital signal yet? Here are the ways you can get one".


----------



## csaites (Feb 7, 2009)

As this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

This fixed my missing OTA channel problem. Before this, I was only getting PBS stations 29.1 and 29.3. Now I'm finally getting 29.2 as well.


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

In my ongoing saga of screwed up OTA channels, this morning one of my HR20-700s tuned to the local NBC affiliate frequency no matter which of the OTA stations I selected. 

Guide data: right
Channel number shown in guide (5-1, 3-1, 13-1, 24-1, 30-1): right
Frequency tuned: wrong, tuned to 5-1, (52) in all cases.

I haven't received this update yet, but I sure hope it fixes this problem. It is getting a little old.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

Over the past 10 days or so, my H20-700 has become unbearably slow to respond to the remote. RBR didn't help at all. I've had the 0x214 release since 4/18/09, but didn't have a problem with it until recently. I've also had the strange black background/pixelated font on the Guide window. Is this a commonly known experience, and if so, does the latest release solve the problem on HR20-700's? I read the 0x214 thread, but couln't post my question there since it is now locked.

How soon will the release come out to give us relief?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, this will be rolled to HR20-700s but it's making its way across the nation. It's hard to say when it will get to you.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes, this will be rolled to HR20-700s but it's making its way across the nation. It's hard to say when it will get to you.


Am I correct in my thinking that something in this new release has caused units that haven't yet received the new release to be more problematic? I've never had that problem with past releases, but it does seem like things have gotten noticeably worse over the past few days, for me at least. Yesterday and today are far worse than prior days.


----------



## mopzo (Jun 15, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Note, I have been told that HR20-100's will not be receiving this release at this point.


So when is DTV going to address the phantom "Dish Alignment Fault" received during the self test?


----------



## Truman (Mar 8, 2006)

just out of curiosity, how long does it typically take for a staggered release to be fully rolled out? the release began on 6/3 and i've yet to get the update.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Truman said:


> just out of curiosity, how long does it typically take for a staggered release to be fully rolled out? the release began on 6/3 and i've yet to get the update.


I'm not really sure there is a "typical". Past releases have taken from one day to three weeks. It depends on a variety of factors that we are not privy to.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I am temporally out of commission on CE downloads. We got several inches of rain last week and on Wednesday I noticed wet carpet in my basement. I set up a fan and then was out of town until today. When I got home the carpet was still wet. I had to disconnect my HR21 and move my internet routers to another area of the house. No MVR until I get the carpet dry (or replaced) and can hook everything back up. My 61" Sony, HR21, Slingbox, Onkyo sound system, computer desk and all network hookups had to be disconnected along with all baseboards to pull the carpet up. What a mess!!


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

eileen22 said:


> Am I correct in my thinking that something in this new release has caused units that haven't yet received the new release to be more problematic? I've never had that problem with past releases, but it does seem like things have gotten noticeably worse over the past few days, for me at least. Yesterday and today are far worse than prior days.


I can't say this is impossible, but will say that it is extremely unlikely. Nothing in the new software per se could be affecting your DVR that has not received it, but it is plausible (again, very unlikely) that something in the guide data or elsewhere may have changed.

By far, the most likely thing is that it is just a coincidence that you started having trouble in the past few days.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Got the NR on all nine HRs. One didn't recognize it's eSATA. Fixed that. My new 23 came up with 771 error message. Reset from menu and it seemed to fix it. Checked again and it was back. The 23 has been trouble free since I got it. One out of nine HRs. Two dishes, feeding the 23 and four others. No 771 on the other four. Just did a hard reset and the 771 is gone. For how long, I must wonder.

Been raining heavily outside and that might be the cause, but out of 9 HRs why only the 23? All the rest, on both dishes have no 771 problems. Perhaps the 23 is more sensitive to rain fade? Rain should be gone in an hour or so and I'll get back then. We've had plenty of heavy rain the last couple weeks and I never saw a 771 on the 23. Just today after the NR downloaded.

Rich


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Got the release on both HR20-700's this am. everything seems to be OK so far. Have all my shows on esata drive, so thats good. Guide seems to work faster. Have noticed no problems.


----------



## MoInSTL (Mar 29, 2006)

Have not been keeping up. I loaded a CE just for DLB. So stupid question is, I will be losing DLB when I get the NR. Correct? Or do the national releases skip DVRs with a CE?

I have a HR20-700 btw.


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Note, I have been told that HR20-100's will not be receiving this release at this point.


I have a HR20-100 that was updated today with 312. My other HR20-100 still has 2f4.


----------



## Dolfid (Jul 17, 2007)

My 2 HR20-100s got 312 early this morning - everything looks o.k. so far....


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

Got this release this morning. I had issues with a bad mapping of one of the OTA channels (62-2 in the Austin area) which was giving me 771 errors and showing up with no signal in the signal meter. After redoing OTA setup, the signal meter for 62-2 started showing a strong signal (previously it didn't find any signal, presumably looking in the wrong RF frequency). But tuning to the station still leaves me with a 771 error...


----------



## weaver6 (Nov 3, 2005)

MoInSTL said:


> Have not been keeping up. I loaded a CE just for DLB. So stupid question is, I will be losing DLB when I get the NR. Correct? Or do the national releases skip DVRs with a CE?
> 
> I have a HR20-700 btw.


If the version number of the firmware you currently have is higher than the firmware version number of the national release, the national release will not load. If the version number of the firmware you currently have is lower than the national release firmware version number, the nation release will load.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Got mine today. Some things appear quicker, but not by much, others are just the same (dog slow). Overall, nothing to write home about.


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

my hr 20-700 got it at 3:19 a.m. everything is good so far.


----------



## gimp (Jul 29, 2006)

Anyone care to elaborate what is meant by "ATSC channel handling improvements"? Is this referring to LiLs or OTA via the AM-21 (on everything but HR20s)? Just curious if this might have something to do with addressing "AM-21 dark transition flicker/pixelation/artifacts".


----------



## jdgohus (Aug 5, 2007)

My HR22-100 pop'ed up an "Important software upgrade click OK to Download"
so I clicked OK and it downloaded 0x0312. I also was getting the diagnostic code 43-165 after running the system test before the upgrade. And now I'm getting a diagnostic code 42-402 when running the system test after the upgrade.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> He refers to the June 12th transition to digital broadcasting. You may have seen a commercial or two about it


some channels are also moving frequency's on that date as well.


----------



## Bluegrassman (Feb 18, 2009)

Anyone else unhappy about the update occurring during prime time? Nice interruption to Game 6 of the Stanley. Thanks D*! Fortunately, I still have Comcast as a back up. Picture was crap, but better than nothing.


----------



## pmtm2 (Oct 13, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Note, I have been told that HR20-100's will not be receiving this release at this point.


i have a hr20 100 and i got the software update. software ox312


----------



## NoOTA (Apr 7, 2008)

"Anyone else unhappy about the update occurring during prime time? Nice interruption to Game 6 of the Stanley."

Yea, mine got it at 7:45 P.M. WHY? How about 2 AM when no one is watching?


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I received the update at 8:09 PM during the Stanley Cup game as well. Fortunately, my other HR22 did not get the update, so I could watch the game without interruption. I know they won't do this, but I still wish we had an option to schedule it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Note, I have been told that HR20-100's will not be receiving this release at this point.


As has been noted elsewhere, HR20-100s are now receiving this update.


----------



## meblake (Sep 20, 2007)

Yep. Occurred in the middle of the Red Sox - Yankees game for us. How does DTV determine when to push out the new receiver code? It wouldn't be an issue if it only took a few minutes and didn't interrupt recording or viewing. Not cool at all.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

My wife was more annoyed than me, as she had the remote and had to keep telling it to dl later. They could've at least had an option to set a time for the dl.


----------



## vobguy (Jun 10, 2009)

NoOTA said:


> "Anyone else unhappy about the update occurring during prime time? Nice interruption to Game 6 of the Stanley."
> 
> Yea, mine got it at 7:45 P.M. WHY? How about 2 AM when no one is watching?


Because they simply do not care. So long as they get their money, they are happy.

One day I will have another choice other than satellite , and I will happily not look back.

The next time DirecTV tries to merge with Echostar I will again write to the FCC in opposition, and include the abusive customer service practices I have experienced firsthand.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

vobguy said:


> The next time DirecTV tries to merge with Echostar I will again write to the FCC in opposition, and include the abusive customer service practices I have experienced firsthand.


Just ask the satellite radio subscribers how good the Sirius/XM merger has been for consumers. It's been one rate increase after another since competition and consumer choice was eliminated.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

NoOTA said:


> "Anyone else unhappy about the update occurring during prime time? Nice interruption to Game 6 of the Stanley."
> 
> Yea, mine got it at 7:45 P.M. WHY? How about 2 AM when no one is watching?


Did it ask you whether or not you wanted to take the update? If you said "Later" then it would have likely waited until overnight to do the update.


----------



## mbuser (Jul 6, 2006)

This update solved my OTA problem. Before the update I had one channel mapped incorrectly, then after redoing OTA setup that one was fine but no other channels got a signal. All OTA channels are now being received and all are mapped correctly. Thank you for the updated, DirecTV.


----------



## Starchy77 (Jul 18, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Did it ask you whether or not you wanted to take the update? If you said "Later" then it would have likely waited until overnight to do the update.


Not quite... mine asked about every 15 minutes while I was watching TV last night. Not sure how long it left the question on the screen for, but I would have been pissed if it updated while I was going to the bathroom, getting a snack, etc. They really should wait several hours after asking (although starting the downloads in the middle of the night would be a much better idea to begin with)


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

My HR20-100 never asked about downloading the update.
It got it this morning at 3:23AM ET.


----------



## cccsdad (Oct 16, 2006)

I have an HR21-100 after this release my guide and channel changing is much faster. Before it was terrribly slow.


----------



## rob316 (Jun 29, 2008)

HR21-100 here got the update at 9:04pm last night, really don't see any improvement, but never had issues with the HR21-100 anyway runs very well.


----------



## Insomniac2k (Aug 22, 2007)

I usually only post to complain in these threads, but I just wanted to say that my HR20-700 seems more responsive and faster at everything. I'm very happy with the noticeable improvement. I'm going to take a look and see if the ATSC changes allow me to better tune a couple channels.


----------



## shew (Mar 26, 2005)

i noticed on the new update that you can surf the channels a lot faster now:dance07::dance07:


----------



## mopzo (Jun 15, 2007)

Received the update for the HR20-100 this morning. The "dish alignment" and "Tuner 2" faults have disappeared. Seems faster, but that always happens after a reboot.


----------



## Bluegrassman (Feb 18, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> Did it ask you whether or not you wanted to take the update? If you said "Later" then it would have likely waited until overnight to do the update.


Unfortunately I did not have that luxury. I was stuck at work, and no one was home. Wife called me at work when she got home to let me know my recording was fubar. The update/reset was taking place when she walked in the door.


----------



## adrock13 (May 27, 2009)

i'm glad our engineers have made the adjustments for customers' ota - programming that has nothing to do with dtv. i'd like to see what kind of progress has been made to resolve issues for people needing mpeg 4 equipment for locals provided by dtv from the 72.5 transitions. 

faster response is definately a plus with the hd/dvr's - that lag is annoying!


----------



## jjeeffff (Jul 23, 2008)

Both my HR21 and HR22 seem faster and more responsive after this update, which is my only complaint as both machines have always performed perfect for us.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Bluegrassman said:


> Unfortunately I did not have that luxury. I was stuck at work, and no one was home. Wife called me at work when she got home to let me know my recording was fubar. The update/reset was taking place when she walked in the door.


Hmmm .. normally the update shouldn't happen if there is a recording. I'll forward your note along to the right people.


----------



## Orient Express (Jul 26, 2007)

What's up with this. This defect showed up last update, and is still with this release.

Everything else seems fine except for this audio problem that seems to show up for a second or so every 15-20 minutes. The only repeatable time it happens is about 30 seconds into "The Daily Show" on Comedy Central. Every episode this happens. Almost feels like a buffer problem.


----------



## schneid (Aug 14, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Note, I have been told that HR20-100's will not be receiving this release at this point.


Mine got it?


----------



## ktk0117 (Nov 27, 2006)

schneid said:


> Mine got it?


Me too


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

All HR2x-xxx receivers should have received the update by now.


----------



## downrange (Jan 29, 2007)

hi -

I have a new r22-100 and two questions (sd tv):

1. it had 0x19x or 0x16x software/firmware on it when I first started it and was shocked at how sluggish it was changing stations (often if I skip through 2 or 3 channels and stop on the 4th it can take 5-7 seconds before the gray goes away and the picture appears; average otherwise is 2-3 seconds which is unbelievable)

2. after last week when the 0x312 was loaded onto it the channel-changing sluggishness was as bad as ever but now its response to remote buttons is MUCH worse. originally its response was snappy and 100% reliable, now it's middling-to-poor.

the main reason I posted in the hd forum is because for #1 I've seen this "native" setting mentioned which apparently affects the latency of the channel tuning; but with sd tv I have no access to hd settings - is there some way around that for me? or does it mean my "native" is already disabled? is it possible mine is stuck "on" or something?

for #1 and #2, if the software is always tuned for hd dvr users (vis-a-vis the "native" trick) is the r22 always going to be more or less crap for sd tv users wrt its software? the intolerable channel-tuning latencies are just about unacceptable - it actually makes me hesitant to channel surf 

thanks


----------



## FredZ (Aug 22, 2007)

I've got an HR21-700 and this release is the worst that I have seen. The system freezes and needs RBR several times each day.


----------



## Bluegrassman (Feb 18, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> Hmmm .. normally the update shouldn't happen if there is a recording. I'll forward your note along to the right people.


Thanks


----------



## FredZ (Aug 22, 2007)

FredZ said:


> I've got an HR21-700 and this release is the worst that I have seen. The system freezes and needs RBR several times each day.


Is it just me or do others see a lot of new problems with this new release? Prior to 312, I had a pretty stable DVR (HR21-700). I only saw 1 or 2 freeze ups that forced me to do a RBR in the previous year and a half that I have had this thing and I only missed a few recordings. Now, I am doing RBRs several times a day!! Many of my old recordings have become corrupted: they play a few seconds of the program and then go to "Keep or Delete". I have a 1TB esata that showed 25% available before this stuff started happening: then after one of the re-boots, I noticed that the available space jumped up to 36% and several of my recordings had been corrupted. Am I the only one, or is 312 junk????


----------



## msingh (May 19, 2007)

I've been using the HR21-700 for a year now with no problems. This latest update however has given me nothing but problems! Slow, unresponsive, system freezes, etc. I hope that they roll out a new release soon with fixes, especially now that my $10 discount has rolled off


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

Is anyone else having any problems cycling through the resolutions via the format button? I have all resolutions checked with native ON. (HR21-200)


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

Two HD programs that I recorded on my HR23-700 after the new release (on June 14th), will get to a certain point during playback and then just restart from the beginning. It restarts at the EXACT same spot every time I try to play it. 

I've already tried rebooting the DVR (a number of times) as well as unplugging it for around 5 minutes, neither of which solve the problem.

Also, both programs were recorded simultaneously. One recorded on MSG from 7:59 PM until 10:59 PM, while the other recorded on ABC from 8 PM until 11:00 or 11:01.


----------



## Eben (Sep 10, 2007)

MLBurks said:


> Is anyone else having any problems cycling through the resolutions via the format button? I have all resolutions checked with native ON. (HR21-200)


Yes, on some channels. I haven't done enough testing to say with absolute certainty, but it appears to happen on the sports channels that have the scoreguide feature. When I notice that the format button isn't responsive, I switch to a non-scoreguide channel and select the format I want, then change back to the original channel.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

Eben said:


> Yes, on some channels. I haven't done enough testing to say with absolute certainty, but it appears to happen on the sports channels that have the scoreguide feature. When I notice that the format button isn't responsive, I switch to a non-scoreguide channel and select the format I want, then change back to the original channel.


For me, I can't cycle through the resolutions with the remote on ANY channel.


----------



## SledDog (May 6, 2007)

HR23-700

Selecting a to "keep" a program via the programs Play/Keep/Delete/Rec.Series/Episodes/Done menu, does not work. 

But when you use the blue button to select keep, it works fine and the keep symbol shows in front of the program in the list.


----------



## ColdCase (Sep 10, 2007)

FredZ said:


> I've got an HR21-700 and this release is the worst that I have seen. The system freezes and needs RBR several times each day.


Me too, I initially thought perhaps the disk was going bad but I see many reports here.


----------



## boiker (Feb 8, 2007)

msingh said:


> I've been using the HR21-700 for a year now with no problems. This latest update however has given me nothing but problems! Slow, unresponsive, system freezes, etc. I hope that they roll out a new release soon with fixes, especially now that my $10 discount has rolled off


HR21-700 and we are in the same boat. An absolutely frustrating upload. slow, slow, slow... for everything.

5-6 seconds for a channel change
2 seconds for guide to pop up on non HD channel
5 seconds for guide on HD channels
6 seconds for list to pop up.

Now, I don't expect things to pop-up immediately, but more than 2 seconds is unacceptable and makes TV watching annoying rather than pleasant.


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

During playback of a recorded program HD DVR, it will sometimes change back to live TV on its own. I usually see it around 3 - 4 AM, and I'm only aware of it because I'm copying a program to DVD. This happened on my original HR23-700 and my replacement HR22-100.

Anyone else have this happen and any idea as to why?


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

MISpat said:


> During playback of a recorded program HD DVR, it will sometimes change back to live TV on its own. I usually see it around 3 - 4 AM, and I'm only aware of it because I'm copying a program to DVD. This happened on my original HR23-700 and my replacement HR22-100.
> 
> Anyone else have this happen and any idea as to why?


I reported this earlier. In my case, it is not time-of-day dependent. It happens to me while copying to DVD recorder too. It took me three tries to get the entire movie The Great Escape to copy over completely. I too have no idea why this happens.


----------



## ColdCase (Sep 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by FredZ
I've got an HR21-700 and this release is the worst that I have seen. The system freezes and needs RBR several times each day......
...... Me too said:


> Someone somewhere on another thread mentioned unusual notifications on their Ethernet network monitor. I went into the HR21 network settings and found that the settings were set but the unit indicated it was not connected. I hit the connect to network menu item and after a few minutes connection was successful. For hours now I have had no problems with freezing, recordings asking if you want to delete them, slowness, general bad behavior... coincidence perhaps? will keep you posted.
> 
> I had previously set up the HR21 to program remote via DIRECTV's portal.


----------



## RMD_63 (Sep 25, 2007)

Question on the HR2X DVRs. I am considering replacing my SD TiVO with a new HR23 and would like to feed the rest of the house with SD through an RF modulator while the HR23 is feeding my HDTV. Is the S-Video output active when the DVR is in "HD mode"? Is this the same for my HR20?


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

RMD_63 said:


> Question on the HR2X DVRs. I am considering replacing my SD TiVO with a new HR23 and would like to feed the rest of the house with SD through an RF modulator while the HR23 is feeding my HDTV. Is the S-Video output active when the DVR is in "HD mode"? Is this the same for my HR20?


Yes, all outputs are active at the same time on the HR23 and I'm 99% certain all HR models are the same. Be aware though that if you watch widescreen content on your 4:3 TV, it will look tall and squished (this is GREAT if you want to record to DVD in widescreen) watch the non-HD channel on your 4:3 tv and it will look normal.


----------

